
Intel’s so-called culture of meritocracy is costing 12,000 people their jobs - smalera
http://qz.com/685005/intel-culture-just-ate-12000-jobs/
======
xt00
The problem intel had with the iPhone has very little to do with the power
issue.. Intel is not an idiot.. If they sell a 1Ghz processor to apple for $20
(which is the type of pricing they would be targeting for the iPhone), then
they know they will want an upgraded version in 1 year that is at least 20%
better.. So it would only take 3 years to be selling chips to Apple that would
be on par with chips they sell for about $150.. So they would be underselling
themselves by a vast margin and the HPs and Acers and Asus and Sonys would be
saying wait we have been your customer for 10+ years and you are selling to
these guys at a ridiculously lower price that you have only been selling to
for a couple of years??? Basically for intel to make that decision would have
been something of a suicide with their current market.. So they were the old
guard and didn't want to give up the golden goose.. Which is a great life
lesson for people starting companies.. Find a market that people charge too
much in and then find a way to get into that market with a new technology that
you know if they went into would drop their margins.. But for you would be
great since you aren't such a huge company as the incumbent..

------
nailer
> In 1985, fresh from moving the Macintosh to the x86 processor family, Steve
> Jobs asked Intel to fabricate the processor that would inspirit the future
> iPhone.

2005 maybe?

